# Tyler in the tiara, um, crown



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladies, I have to apologize profusely. :brownbag: I've had the tiara for Tyler since about a week ago but with all that's been going on with losing Bonnie, the ChipIn and work, I haven't been able to get a photo of Tyler in his, uh, crown (yeah, that's the ticketB)).:brownbag: Well, I finally did it. He's not happy about it at all. So here goes...without further ado...may I introduce Prince Tyler...









He really hates anything on his head so even getting this shot was nearly impossible. He's also worried that more people are going to think he's a girl now with this thing on his head. :angry: Tyler woofs that he expects to be treated with royal respect now and doesn't want to hear any "Tyler, come" orders. He said that he shall call upon me. :w00t: Brother, this tiara business is more than I bargained for.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

Now I'll have to figure a question and when to post it. :smpullhair:How about tomorrow evening at 8pm ET. Somebody better remind me...or I'll do a Pat. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my, Susan - Tyler in a tiara. You owe him - BIG TIME! His face is saying, "Seriously?" He IS very handsome, though.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Tyler is just so handsome and regal...and bloody POd. Lol, I love that little guy of yours. He manages to express so much omph in every photo you take. I am a little disappointed that you didn't capture him taking a wizz on the **** tiara, but we will leave that to somebody who is a little less sweet than our dear Sue. I know, it is hard to get silly when our hearts are so heavy. Thank you for posting your handsome man in the crown.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG, SUE!!!! That pic just made my day! LOL! Oh, Tyler....I mean... Prince Tyler- your highness, you still look so cute and fabulous  You're still a male model in my book! :wub2:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler woofs that he expects to be treated with royal respect now and doesn't want to hear any "Tyler, come" orders. He said that he shall call upon me. :w00t: Brother, this tiara business is more than I bargained for.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> :HistericalSmiley:


ROFL Sue! Tyler looks so _handsome_ :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyler looks amazing!!!!! I know what you mean about "more than you bargained for". That's how I felt trying to take a picture of Bella! I kept telling my kids "why did I answer the question?! I can't get her to be still.". I think they thought I had lost my mind. Tyler you look very manly and regal!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smrofl::smrofl:

:wacko1::wacko1:

:smhelp::smhelp::hiding::hiding:

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Now we know how the royal family (well, the guys a least) feel! 
I think he looks. . . regal, royal, ravishing!
I also think that Pippa should get the crown (or tiara) next & we could have a royal wedding! 
WTG Tyler---you do everything so well!:chili::chili:
:wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LMAO!!! He looks adorable! 

I made the mistake of putting a tiara on Miss Daisy a long time ago and she has been such a diva..... sigh.... the things we do for royalty...ummmm... I mean our beloved furbabies, LMAO!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Tyler you looks so regal in the teira. Nice pic Sue.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:forgive me::forgive me: Hail to the King!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Boy are you going to owe him big time for having to sit throught this photo! LOL!!!! He is such a handsome boy, no crown required  .


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sue tell Tyler that I think he looks very handsome in the crown. He wears it well and looks very regal, but then Tyler always looks great!

D&J told me not to answer any stinkin' questions or there would be presents left on the dark rug in the bathroom.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that Tyler looks very ROYAL in his CROWN!!!! Not a TIARA, but a CROWN!!! I would never hurt his feelings! Such a handsome boy, you are Tyler!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

StevieB said:


> Oh my, Susan - Tyler in a tiara. You owe him - BIG TIME! *His face is saying, "Seriously?"* He IS very handsome, though.


:HistericalSmiley: That was my first thought too!! :HistericalSmiley: He does look darling in that tiara though!! 
Naddie> Tyler, you are my Prince-Charming and yes...'real men' wear tiaras! ...weellll... maybe not, but love ya anyway! :thumbsup:

Quincy> Tyler, if it means you get more goodies with the new 'reigning authority', I'd wear two tiaras and a tutu! .. Milk it mister... Milk it for all it's worth!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> :forgive me::forgive me: Hail to the king!!!


 lol ..


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyler looks handsome and like royalty in his crown. He really looks good. I don't know how you got him to take such a perfect picture.......I have a hard time getting good pics. He looks great!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If Archie and Tink ever stop laughing, I'll exain to them that it's a crown and not a tiara. The girls think Ty looks "Dreamy".


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness!! who is that handsome, charming prince with the diamond crown! Its his highness Tyler! :wub:
Sue, I get the feeling that with the royal treatment, he may not want to remove the "crown"!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> :smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> :wacko1::wacko1:
> 
> ...


:goodpost::amen:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tyler, you do a great job of "putting up" with your mama. We all know she's a little :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley:, but you handle it with grace and dignity..you will always be a handsome prince..:wub::wub:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh Tywer, you haf always ben my Prince Charming. I fink you wook verwy hansom in your crown. You woof you momme she don' haf to curtsey to you, extwa tweets will do.

Wuv, Spookie


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Tyler, you pull off that crown well  I bet you rule your house


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG, this is too funny. Is this clip-art Sue? No really. I can't see you putting a tiara on Tyler. If so, it is totally adorable. Prince Tyler, has your DS seen this or know he has to bow to Tyler now? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a cutie pie  You're totally rocking that tiara...umm, crown...Prince Tyler! :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> If Archie and Tink ever stop laughing, I'll exain to them that it's a crown and not a tiara. The girls think Ty looks "Dreamy".


My girls agree--Tyler is making them swoon. :wub::wub:There's something about royalty that is irresistible.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think he looks very Regal - not like a princess at all but a royal king!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tyler, you are one handsome dude. :wub::wub:

And, the perfect example of what unconditional love means!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Tyler your majesty...you are the most handsome prince I have ever laid eyes on! :wub::wub::wub::dothewave::dothewave::dothewave::dothewave::dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Tyler you are one handsome devil in that crown!!! :blush: You're such a good boy trying to put on a happy smile but bud your eyes say it all!!! :innocent: You make your mommy remember this when she asks something else of you!!! Tell her she has to bow now when she address you. :forgive me::forgive me:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> D&J told me not to answer any stinkin' questions or there would be presents left on the dark rug in the bathroom.


 :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tyler, there has never been any doubt that you come from royalty. Tell mommy you don't need a crown to rule your kingdom. You know how to rule wherever you go.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I just figured out that this is a chain tiara.:duh oh: I'm slow these days.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG Susan! HRH Tyler. I just love it.


----------

